# Useful OLLCPs



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are a handful of OLLCPs I've learned over the last year or so, most of which I actively use in solves when I get the chance. I never directly went on an OLLCP learning spree, these are just random ones I picked up from the boards/irc, various cubers' websites and mirroring and inverting algs I already knew / random algs I found.

I was considering making this a video but I think I prefer a text-based option, lemme know if anyone truly thinks a video would help them, I will consider it.

OLL 2 


Spoiler




Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL.

F R U R' U' F' U2' r U R' U R U2 r'



OLL 17 


Spoiler





R U R' U (R' F R F') U2 (R' F R F')



x U R' U' r' (l R) U R U' R' U' M'


Common alg would cause diagonal PLL

(U') x' U' R U r l' R' U' R' U R U M



OLL 19


Spoiler





r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2' R' U' R U' r'



M U (R U R' U') M' (R' F R F')



(U2) M' U' R' U' R U M l U' R' U x



OLL 32


Spoiler





R U B' U' R' U R B R'



(U2) x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' x


Common alg would lead to diagonal PLL

(U2) F U R U' F' r U R' U' r'



OLL 48


Spoiler




F (R U R' U')2 F'


Common alg would lead to diagonal PLL

(U) F' (U' L' U L) F L' U' L U' L' U2 L 
** can be easily changed to other variations of F sexy' F' -> Sune



R U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F'


OLL 47


Spoiler





R' U' (R' F R F')2 U R



(U') F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'


Common alg leads to diagonal PLL 

(U') F (U R U' R') F' R U R' U R U2 R'



OLL 34



Spoiler





R U R' U' x D' R' U R (U' D) x'



(U2) F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'

Knowing these two algs you can avoid diagonal PLLs from this OLL.



OLL 33


Spoiler





(R U R' U') (R' F R F')


Above alg would cause diagonal PLL

R' U' R U l U' R' U x



(U R U' R')2 (F R' F' R)2



OLL 56


Spoiler





r' U' r U' R' U R U' R' U R r' U r



F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'



OLL 51


Spoiler




f (R U R' U')2 f'


Common alg causes diagonal PLL

(U') R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R


OLL 52


Spoiler





R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'


Common alg causes diagonal PLL

(U2) R' U' x (U R' U' R)2 x' U R



OLL 37


Spoiler





F R U' R' U' R U R' F'



F R' F' R U R U' R'



R' U2 l U' R U (l' R') U2 R



OLL 13


Spoiler





r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R 


Previous alg would force diagonal PLL

F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'



F U R U2' R' U' R U R' F'



OLL 29


Spoiler





(R U R' U') (R U' R') (F' U' F) (R U R')


Common alg would force diagonal PLL

x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'



OLL 30


Spoiler





(U2) f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'



F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2



OLL 41


Spoiler





R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'


Common alg causes diagonal PLL

U' (R B' R' B)2 (R' U' R U) R' U' R



OLL 42


Spoiler





R' U' R U' R' U2 R B' R' U' R U B


Common alg causes diagonal PLL

(U) (R' F R F')2 (R U R' U') R U R'





Wow, that was exhausting. Please point out any errors, I made this in one run in about an hour, hope everything's alright.

Shoutouts to Crider for his unbelievably helpful alg translator

Currently I'm covering 17/57 OLLs with at least one extra OLLCP, and I could add COLL but there are already tons of pages on that so I'll probably pass.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 16, 2011)

'tis beautiful


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2011)

nice. im currently learning some ollcp so this will definately come in handy


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! Thank you for sharing. =)

Can you explain your recognition system?

Also, have you seen:
OLL 56
[R U' R' M' U' R: U']
=
*R U' R' M' U' R U' R U M R U R'*

or different execution:
[R U' R2' r U' R: U']
=
*R U' R2' r U' R U' R U r' R2 U R'*

OLL 30
*R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'*

or different execution:
*R2 U l' D' l U' R2 U l U l'*

I like how this alg translates into a short(er) Yperm:
F R U' R' U' R d *R U R' B' R U' R2*

Another nice Yperm from one of the other listed OLL 30:
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' *F' (R U R' U') F'*


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2011)

Well my recognition varies from case to case, for the Pi and H cases with 4 unoriented corners you can make out the CP simply by looking at the patterns on the U face. 

For L cases such as OLL 37 I look at the two corner stickers on the U face, see if they're opposite/adjacent or the same colors. From there I generally look at FUR and that's enough to deduce it.

For Sune/Anti Sune cases you first look for the two opposite corner stickers on the U face, they can either be diagonal, on the left/right or on the front/back. From there I generally compare those opposite colors to RFU and see if they match or are opposite. Some OLLCPs aren't executed from my normal Sune angle and I have to use a different recognition technique. Like for Sune+U2 I find the Opp stickers, and if they are diagonal I compare them to FUL. If they are on the front I compare FUL to UBL (for niklas and such.) Recognizing Sunes is hard...

For U and T I generally put the unoriented corners in the back and look at their U stickers, they're either the same (2 cases) opposite (2 cases) or adjacent (2 cases.) Then I compare them to F stickers. It's definitely a simpler process than I'm making it seem, it just sorta happens now when I'm recognizing OLL. Btw, I'm more describing how I recognize COLL/CLL, sorry just realized that. It's the same idea but with OLLCP I almost always AUF to my normal angle, and then if necessary recognize OLLCP -> AUF -> execute. Most of the OLLCPs I actively use are from the same angle as my normal alg to avoid wasting too much time to possible gain from getting an EPLL vs PLL.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2011)

heres some more usefull ollcp algs. 

OLL55

1.all corners permuted. U (r U2 R' U' R2 r' U R' U' r U' r')

2.diagonal swap. R d' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 d R'

3.switch rfu with lfu. R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 y l' U' l

4.switch lfu with lbu. R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> OLL 33
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



RU2R'U'RU'R'r'U2RUR'Ur



Rpotts said:


> OLL 52
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



RU2R'U'RU'R'UrU2R'U'RU'r'



Rpotts said:


> OLL 30
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



(U2) r'U2RUR'UrRU2R'U'RU'R'


----------



## lachose (Dec 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> OLL 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


r' F' r F R U2 R2 F R F' U' F' 



Rpotts said:


> OLL 32
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I prefer to do it from the other side but why not.



Rpotts said:


> OLL 48
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


(F U R U' R' F') (R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R')



Rpotts said:


> OLL 47
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice one (obvious because I know the reverse but I used to do (F' L' U' L U F)2



Rpotts said:


> OLL 34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' for the first one
L' U' L2 U L F' L' U' L' U F for the second one (same alg with left hand)



Rpotts said:


> OLL 33
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


F R U' R' U R U R' F'



Rpotts said:


> OLL 51
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I used to do F U R' U' F' U R U2 R U2 R' but yours is better.



Rpotts said:


> OLL 37
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I used to do U' R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' which is the same alg. I don't know which one is better.



Rpotts said:


> OLL 13
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


U2 x' R U' R' F' R U R' x y R' U R. Same alg but again, your grip is better.



Rpotts said:


> OLL 29
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That one is awesome ! I used to do U2 (Sune) U (T diag)



Rpotts said:


> OLL 30
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My OLL is/was U2 R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' which is the diag case of your second alg. (already proposed by Brest)

Annyway, you can find all the OLLCP on my site here : https://sites.google.com/site/piauscubingsite/3x3x3/ollcp



Brest said:


> Nice! Thank you for sharing. =)
> 
> Can you explain your recognition system?
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is this wrong ?



Brest said:


> Another nice Yperm from one of the other listed OLL 30:
> F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' *F' (R U R' U') F'*


That's the one I used since last week. Awesome alg !



ottozing said:


> heres some more usefull ollcp algs.
> 
> OLL55
> 
> ...


I clearly prefer these : 
2. (F R U R' U' F') (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)

3. r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R F'

4. R' F U R U' R2 F' R2 U R' U' R



Kirjava said:


> RU2R'U'RU'R'r'U2RUR'Ur


Nice one too !

Thanks eveyone for sharing these algs. Some are very good.

Also some great OLLCP : 

OLL 53


Spoiler




U l' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U l


(F R U R' U' F') (R U R' U' R' F R F')


F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F'


U R' F R F' U2 R2 B' R' B R'



OLL 49


Spoiler




U' R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R _(Normal OLL)_


_Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL._

U2 R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F'



OLL 50


Spoiler




U2 R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' _(Normal OLL)_


_Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL._
U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (F R U R' U' F')



OLL 5


Spoiler




U l' U2 L U L' U l _(Normal OLL)_


_Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL._
U2 l' U2 L F' L F L' U L' U l


U F' L' U L U' L' U2 L U F


U F R' F' R' D R2 U' R U R2 D' R



OLL 6


Spoiler




U r U2 R' U' R U' r' _(Normal OLL)_


_Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL._
r U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' r'


U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F'




OLL 7


Spoiler




r U R' U R U2 r' _(Normal OLL)_


_Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL._
U2 L' U2 L F' L F L' U L' U L


F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'


L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F



OLL 8


Spoiler




l' U' L U' L' U2 l _(Normal OLL)_


_Normal alg would lead to diagonal PLL._
U2 R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R'


F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L


R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'



Enjoy ! (That was reeeeeaeaaaaally long)


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2011)

lachose said:


> Brest said:
> 
> 
> > OLL 56
> ...


I think they are correct. Corner permutation stays the same; edge 3cycle and flip.
[R U' R' M' U' R: U']

[R U' R2' r U' R: U']

There is also a different OLLCP:
[R U' R2' r U' R: U]

and an ELL: [R U' R2' r U' R: U2]

Thanks for your algs too!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't write any algs down when learning OLLCP, they're all in my brain :/

I'll upload my full list when I'm confident enough that I have something decent for every case.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry to sound like a noob, but what's ollcp?

I don't want to ask this in the one answer question thread.

EDIT: Also, what's ell?


----------



## Brest (Dec 17, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Sorry to sound like a noob, but what's ollcp?
> 
> I don't want to ask this in the one answer question thread.
> 
> EDIT: Also, what's ell?


Wiki!
[wiki]OLLCP[/wiki]
[wiki]ELL[/wiki]


----------



## lachose (Dec 17, 2011)

Brest said:


> I think they are correct. Corner permutation stays the same; edge 3cycle and flip.
> [R U' R' M' U' R: U']
> 
> [R U' R2' r U' R: U']
> ...


 
Ok for the first OLLCP, I was reading the full alg (not the commutator one) and you missed a prime, it is R U' R' M' U' R U' R*'* U M R U R'

Anyway, for these two I prefer
r' U' r U' R' U R U' R' U R r' U r
&
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'

But yours are nice too 

Also, I really like the ELL ! Right now I'm using (FRUR'U'F') (OLL C) for that case. I don't know if I'll change.


----------



## Lid (Dec 30, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> OLL 52
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Kirjava said:


> OLL 52
> (U') RU2R'U'RU'R'UrU2R'U'RU'r'



OLL 52
(U2) R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'


----------

